# Valium.



## Guest (Mar 12, 2006)

I know its a short fix or 'bandaid', but does this work for anyone else?.
I take it when im panicing and becoming d.p'd, and works great.
anyone else take it? i know it is addictive, and ppl will post negative things regarding it, but just wondering if anyone else uses this and if it helps them?


----------



## Universal (May 30, 2005)

im curious about this drug as my lorazepam seems to make the naseous. ill ask for it before going on a plan ride to help calm me.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Valium is just another benzodiazepine so it would be good for dp/dr and anxiety. It would be a better long term choice then shorter acting ones the xanax or ativan because it has a very long half life so you dont have to take it as often.

If you take valium daily for a couple of months you will become physically dependant on them. This is not the same thing as addiction. It just means that when you want to go off the valium youl have to taper down instead of stopping cold turkey or you could get withdrawal symptoms. So really when you think of it that way valium and other benzos are no different then ssri's.

I take clonazepam which is another long acting benzo and it controls my anxiety and dp/dr quite nicely.


----------

